# Report Card For Indian Lions : Two Down Three In Line



## hps62 (Jan 23, 2006)

Dear brothers

SSAKAL

Sorrry  for always jabbing and being such a nag to keep showing mirror to our selves. It is just that  I do ponder and  think and share  what  ever thoughts that  comes  to my mind. 

The other  day I was hearing in Gurdwara by our esteemed  preacher that how we Sikhs have  saved  kashmiri brahmin.

I know that we are  supposed to play the role  of  saviour  of mankind. 

But first one should be able to protect himself ,  then his family ,then his village , town , state , country and finally the whole man kind in that  order .

Now let us analyse our gloating of  saving  kASHMIRI PUNDITS.

They are as per me a  dying race becase of deep wounds inflicted by the Islamic civilzations which is having its   effect  500 years later . They have  no land  to safe guard there culture and religion. They are getting married to all and sundry and are gradually getting  lost in the great Indian melting  pot of the  lost   races.

Same is true for Sindhis. There few colonies in Bairagarh , Ulassnagar are under threat. They would  also be  gone  in few 100 years.

Is it right  for us to feel proud or can we still do some thing to prevent these races from going extinct. Can we fullfil our  Gurus task of safe guarding  the Indian civilization which is still threatened  by  hidden forces.

I also feel atleast 3 more Indian civilization which are likely to be  gobbled up by these forces are 

ASSAM
BENGAL
MAHARASHTRA.

I suspect they  have locked  on the target and iare in awaiting  for an opportune time 300 to 400 years from now.

So what should we Sikhs do .

I know for some unknown reason we are too egotist  to call our self hindoos . 

But  then we can always be strong Nationalists and always act in the interest  of  myriads of  small  civilizations this country holds together in its  bossom. 

They have  some thing in common a latent , spiritualistic thread which binds us  and  this we must appreciate by deep thought and mediation . 

Till then before kashmiris and  Sindhis  go extinct I think we can set up colonies in Global multiple Punjabs ( India , Canada , America , UK , etc )  where these civilization can breathe and live freely and practise there religion and culture .

Also let us to reinforce  the  core Indian values without   feeling over powered which is called  by different  names  such as Bhartiya /Hinduvata etc.

For then only we as Khalsa shall shine as a guardian of  Indian civilization and get the  true  Title of LION.

Forgive and forget the 1980's period (by say establishing the Truth and rehabilation commison as  was done in South Africa to heal there socities  wounds. A nice article was there in Times of India today it will work in Punjab too I am sure ).

 Shine in glory which is really due  to  you alone. 

Dont worry by the jabs of Viyaparis they are  jealous of  your  achievements. ( No body has Kicked  a dead dog)


luv

WGKWGF
BSNSSA
hps62  :star:


----------



## devinesanative (Jan 24, 2006)

Dear HPS62

I honestly agree with your thread .

That Sikhs should not gloat only about kashmiri pandits .


Protecting the other sections of the society is not the new thing , that the Sikhs have only Found it Out .


It was there in the past also , since the dawn of the civilazation , and religions were just invented to do the same , because that time people feared about the God , later on the traffic generated by the religion , helped to create Kingdoms .

These kingdoms has the same purpose , but it was more or less used for lavish living on the hard works and Monetary gains of others.

Today this method is called OPM .


----------



## hps62 (Jun 22, 2006)

dear  brother


Please read todays Indian express.

you have been called the  party of  evils.

So The state of UP is next to fall to Islamic  civilization.

The Lions may keep on enjoying there snooze.


love

hps62


----------



## drkhalsa (Jun 22, 2006)

I could not get the news you are refering 

can you please paste here or give a link 

thank you

Jatinder Singh


----------



## Archived_member7 (Jun 24, 2006)

Satsriakaalji,
             dear brother hps62...i wish i knew yor name ...wonderful article...i stay in maharashtra ...in mumbai...things are getting worst ..islamic fundamentalism is out ot destroy us...parbhani ..nanded...osmanabad...all are infected...the madarsas..teach hatred.....had it not been for Huzoor sahib...the hindu there wouldnt have been safe.....

The need of the Kaal(time) is Akaal Purakh di Fauj....a KHALSA swaroop.....veerji.,,my email is nihangkhalsa@yahoo.com... pls mail me ...if u r are in maharashtra pls let me know ...i would be honoured....to meet u...

all those who want to read and see what veerji has said can go through 

kashmiri-pundit.org...i feel it is the site...but i shall pour more info soon....

The 1980s too are a boon of ISI  the islamic outfit


Guru raakha


All i would say is its a superb article and the REAL truth...


----------



## drkhalsa (Jun 24, 2006)

Here is the correct address is 


http://www.kashmiri-pandit.org


----------



## hps62 (Jun 24, 2006)

Dear Brother 

 SSAKAL

If you ask me frankly ?

The dream may be  to unite  the world into one globlal race .

 But some bigoted  people want  to  finish us before this  aim of our saint solder is fullfilled  of one mankind.

Some are obvious  enemy and  some are not.

We Indian Sikh's must  remember that Sikhsim is not a Punjab exclusive phenomenon .

Indian has had many Gods to look after its needs at  different point of  time.

We must share our faith with the whole of  India and may be  the  world later  to bring the  best so that  India and its  philosophy can truly shine.


*We must  remember thet the whole India  country rose  as one to face this challenge of threat to Indian civilization in an army called  the  Sikhs*. They were  drawn from different  parts of  India  such state as Orissa.


We must  not  *copyright Sikhism for Punjabis alone. *
*Sikhism belongs to whole of India . *

*It is not  certiany whole India but is its  vital component. *

* Beside bravery , hard work and great  adventures to far of lands India  today needs.*


*As a great modern  Indian Naryan Murthy has said.
What  we  as  Indian need  to do is :-


Openness to learn: Openness to subordinate your ego to take ideas from others.
Second, meritocracy: The best ideas are adopted and implemented using data to arrive at the best decision.
Third, speed: Assuring you do things faster compared to yesterday and last quarter.
Fourth, imagination: You continually bring better ideas and better innovation to the table.
And finally, excellence in execution: That is implementation of these great ideas with a higher level of excellence today than yesterday.
*We can today contribute  to the  growth of  nation in several form such as  security , farming , sports ,economics .

In future with technology ,science and  innovation we could make  India  shine  even further.

We can subsequently share the gift with the rest of mankind once we are in a position  to do so.

Till then we will have  to look after ourself and  Indian civilization wisely . 

Thinking  and acting out  of  mind  but  having a compassionate disposition.


I feel the destiny on India and Sikhs are very closely entwined.

Love 

hps62


----------



## Archived_member7 (Jun 26, 2006)

Satsriakaalji Saadh Sangat...

                              Bhai hps62..again i should appreciate your thoughts...wonderful..just amazing ...its like...we are walking on the same road but are not togather....we should unite and let all our brethren unite...under one POWER....

Truely said...SIKHI is no Punjabi phenomenon...my arguement with the khalistanis have always been the same....why should one part of Punjab be khalistan...and they talked of freedom frm the indian side ..what abt the paki side ? do they have the guts to talk abt it ? can they bring back the 100s and thousands of those converted or killed by force for ISLAM....????

 Let the slogan be engraved in our hearts ...' RAAJ KAREGA KHALSA' ...but it shall be the true RAAJ OF KHALSA...not of ISI backed khalistani.....the time for the army of akal purakh will come ...let prachaar spread sikhi...let the day come ..when the hindu will understand his duty to give one son for Khalsa...for the protection of the country....When Babasaheb Ambedkar...had wanted to find a religious path..in sanatan dharam...where they would be free frm evils of untouchability ...Shri Veer Vinayak Damodar Savarkar had suggested him to become a Sikh...He is known as the prophet...since he had forseen that in the days to come the path to Khalsa will be a part of hindu's must be done list....


The base of Sanatan Dharam...be it sikhi..jaini or baudhi..or shakt or shaiv had been and shall be VASUDHAIVA KUTUMBAKAM.....which is making the whole world ONE ....


We as sikhs ...have been an army representing the whole of AKHAND BHARAT....and fighting opression......but now we have been reduced to just an identity....we need to show the world ...we have tied our kesh....and wear a warrior's outfit not just for the sake ...but for a CAUSE....


again i would end saying...TOGATHER WE SHALL MAKE A DIFFERENCE ...


Veerji i would like to get in touch with u...pls mail me asap....


Waheguruji ka khalsa ...Waheguruji ki fateh..


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 29, 2006)

Gurfateh

Brother Raj Ji,

Your views sound similar to that of Bhai Kiranpal Singh Ji(Kirankumar Tyagi formerlly) and REspected Vikunthlal Sharma Prem Singh Sher.They run Akhand Bharti with views like that of yourself.

Another person with simlar views are VHP members who flok around     

www.gobindsadan.org .

Your future will be bright but in all cases nenver forget your God and God of the forefathers of All Hindu Nation and Race ie Akal/Mahakal,which ever work you do rember that your not the doer but Akal in you does that.

Best of Luck!

Das may take your help  if in need but unlike what is job of das which needs good lot of Bharat Mata Ki Jai(Victory of MNother India)das goooes for Dharti Mata Ki Jai(Victory ot Mother Earth).

As you need to knoaw that Aryanas use to rule the earth so doe not forgot to reclaim the whole wrold then just thinking only about India.

World can only survive if it reverts to Sanatan Dharma else it will kill each other.Sikh Dharam is that Sanatan Dharama and Holy Vedas,Holy Bible,Holy Kuran are also its parts.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Jun 29, 2006)

Satsriakaalji Saadh Sangat,
                             Bhai Vijaydeepji...yes ..i do respect yor advice ...and i had this opportunity to listen to Premsinghji's lecture 2 years back on occasion of Ram Navami...if u know him or have any of his contacts do let me know...and das will be honoured if das can be of any help to you...

    Akhand Bharat is no doubt a dream we all should cherish....however Dharti Mata ki Jai is possible ...and we all can make it possible with the Vasudhaiva Kutumbakam ...and Sakal Jagat mo KHALSA gaaje ....Jagai Hindu ..turak tund tund bhaaje...
          You and I can belive that all human race is One ..and all of the Marags are part of Sanatan sikhi....but have u had any interactions with any moslem or christians who are practicing...that is ...a 5 time namaazi or a mass attending christian...????

        I had seen this programme ..a debate on TV...where there were representatives frm Islam and Church...and a bajrang dal spokesman... Professor Shri Surender Jain...He time and again questioned...if the representatives of islam and the church were ready to belive that Moksha(salvation) can be acheived through all religions the bajrangis were ready to eat sevais with them in eid..and also share the cake with christian brothers....during christmas....!!!!
         Belive me saadh sangat....THEY WERE NOT READY TO AGREE.....even for brotherhood of all mankind....because the truth, Vijaydeepji is ...THE CHURCH AND THE MOSQUE...they run a market....spread the religion...by word or by sword.....!
           If any one of us has heard...the missionaries..he can easiliy understand what das would like to say....We are going on propagating... 'EESHWAR ..ALLAH TERO NAAM...SAB SO SANMATI DE BHAGVAAN' ...and time and again ISLAM had raised its ugly head....be it in HINDUSTAN.. or America.... 
           Vijaydeepji if Are you a Secularist ? if yes, Answer the follwoing questions? 
1. 
There are 52 Muslim countries. Show one Muslim country which provides HAJ subsidies 

2. 

Show One Muslim country where Hindus are extended the special rights that Muslims are accorded in India.

3. 
Show one Muslim country, which has a Non-Muslim as its president or Prime Minister.

4. 
SHOW ONE MULLAH OR MAULAVI WHO DECLARED A FATWA AGAINST TERRORISTS.

5. 
Hindu Majority,Bihar Maharastra, ,Pondichery, etc. have elected Muslims as CMs. CAN YOU EVER IMAGINE A HINDU BECOMEING CM OF MUSLIM-MAJORITY J&K ?

6. 
If Hindus are intolerant, how come Masjids and Madrassas are thriving ? How come Muslims are offering Namaz on the road ? How come Muslims are proclaiming 5 times a day on loud speakers that there is no no God except ALLHA.?



7. 
When Hindus gave to Muslims 30% of Bharat for a Song, why should not Hindus now beg for their sacred places at Ayodhya,mathura and Kashi ?



8. 
Why Temple funds are spent for the welfare of Muslims and Christians, when they are free to spend their money in any way they llike ?



9. 
In What way , J & K is different from Maharastra, TamilNadu or UtterPradesh, to have Article 370 ?



10. 
Why Gandhiji Objected to the decision of the Cabinet and insisted that Somnath Temple should be constructed out of public fund, not government funds. When in January 1948 

he Pressurized Nehru and Patel to carry on renovation of the Mosques of Delhis at governemnt expenses ?

11. 
Why Gandhiji supported Khilafat movement(nothing to do with our freedom movement) and what in turn he got ?

12. 
If Muslims and Christians are Minorities in Maharastra, UP , Bihar etc.., Are Hindus not minorities in J & K, Nagaland, Arunachala Pradesh, Meghalaya etc..? Why are Hindus denied minority rights in these states ?

13. 
Why post - Godhra is blown out of proportions, when no-one talks of the ETHNIC CLEANSING OF 4 LAKH HINDUS FROM KASHMIR ?

14. 
In 1947, when India was partitioned, Hindu population in Pakistan was about 24%. Today it is not even 1%. In 1947, the Hindu Population in East Pakistan ( Now Bangladesh ) was 30%. Today it is about 7%. What happened to the missing Hindus ? why such things occured with them ? Do Hindus have Human rights ? In contrast, In India, Muslim population has gone up from 10.4% in 1951 to 14% today; where as Hindu population has come down from 87.2% in 1951 to 85% in 1951.

15. 
Do you consider that – Sanskrit/Gurumukhi  is communal and Urdu is Secular, Mandir/Gurudwara is communal and Masjid is secular, Sadhu/Sant Is communal and Imam is secular, BJP is communal and Muslim league is Secular, Pravinbhai Togdia is communal and Imam Bukhari is Secular,and atlast Vande mataram is communal And Allah – o – Akbar is secular ?

16. 
When Christian and Muslim schools can teach Bible and Quran , Why Hindu cannot teach Gita or Ramayana or Guru Granth Sahib? if Some Institutions dare to do it, why those are labeled as Communal ?

17.
Abdul Rehman Antuley was made a trustee of the famous Sidhi Vinayak Temple in Prabhadevi, Mumbai; Can a Hindu - say Laloo or Mulayam - ever become a trustee of any Masjid or Madrassas ?

18. 
Dr. Pravin Togadia has been arrested many times on flimsy Grounds. Has the Sahi imam of jama Masjid, Ahmad Bukhari been arrested For claiming to be an ISI agent and Advocating partition of Bharat ?

19. 
When Haj pilgrims are given subsidy, why Hindu/Sikh pilgrims To Amarnath, kailash Mansarovar are taxed ?

20. 
Can this happen anywhere, except in a Hindu majority Nation – Bharat ?


WAHEGURUJI KA KHALSA....WAHEGURUJI KI FATEH...

EK DIN HUM HONGE..SAU(100) ME SE NINYANVE(99) MUSALMAN..TAB KAUN KAHEGA..
                                   MERA BHARAT MAHAAN ????


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 30, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das is pro theocracy.

But rather Hindutva is secular concept as nation and race or ethinic nationalism is worldly or secular thing.

If Hindus are exploited then it more due to weakness of Hindus and not only outsider but insider pseudo seculars also exploit Hindus.Thats is the mani reason of most the question you have rasied.

Coming to Christians and Muslims agreeing to savlation of non Belivers then the answer is big YES.

in Chirsitans we have orthodox like Greeks,Marthomities,Abisinains,Syrainas and some in Cathlocis also try to push in vetican that other faiths are part of plan for slavation of man.Problem is with protestants and counter protestant catholics.

Then in Islam we have Shias with Ahle Bait,and Sunnis with Ruh Al Kuddus mentailtiy.

Das just wants to put one thing here that spritual minded Muslims may help us against hell worthy Jehadis.
In Past main reason for Sikh ruling Muslim majority Area and Conquering Afghans etc. was more due to the help prvided by Muslims themselves as often Communal minded fundmentialist person may try to bully fellow religeon man.Say Aurangzeeb did prosecuted sufis(Like Hazrat Sarmad Rahmat ul Alhe),Shias,Bohras among others and they also did help Hindus or Sikhs.both in Army of Guru Ji and Chhtrapati we had Muslim soldiers.Only difernt was that Muslims in Guru Jis arym became Sikhs more so while in Hindu Pad Padshahi due to secular nature did not  tgried to convert them.thats also OK.


----------



## ceo_nikka (Aug 4, 2006)

rajkhalsa said:
			
		

> Satsriakaalji Saadh Sangat,
> Bhai Vijaydeepji...yes ..i do respect yor advice ...and i had this opportunity to listen to Premsinghji's lecture 2 years back on occasion of Ram Navami...if u know him or have any of his contacts do let me know...and das will be honoured if das can be of any help to you...
> 
> Akhand Bharat is no doubt a dream we all should cherish....however Dharti Mata ki Jai is possible ...and we all can make it possible with the Vasudhaiva Kutumbakam ...and Sakal Jagat mo KHALSA gaaje ....Jagai Hindu ..turak tund tund bhaaje...
> ...


 

Brother, I really agree with your views. I'm born and brought up in India, having friends all across India, recently moved to US. Only after coming to US I felt how strongly people here feel about a separate homeland in India?

They are not ready to debate this. If you are not for khalistan then you are not sikh. These are the words I heard. And when I ask that how many of you are really going to stay in that Khalistan, then there reply sounds like as if they are gifting something to somebody else.

In my personal views, instead of breaking things and then finding satisfaction in it, why can't we get united? What Indra Gandhi did to Sikhs or for that matter what congress did to Sikhs in India cannot be answered by division. The real show of strength will be if we are at the helm of affairs of this country.

So WHY CAN'T KHALSA RULE on the whole India??? 

Under khalsa rule democratic structure of this country can be kept absolutly intact. Thats the kind of universal appeal out guru's gave us.

The questions we Sikhs need to answer is,

-why we are not able to convince our own sikh youth on importance of Khalsa way of life??
(As a sidenote I never saw anybody in India making fun of a khalsa. Most of the jokes are targetted to sahejdhari Sikh.)

-why we are we not able to bring in kabir panthies, followers of Naam dev to fold of Sikhi??

-why are we NOT spreading outside of boundaries of Punjab?? 
Guru Nanak Dev Ji visited almost whole India. He gave us 
lead but then we never took the challenge to accomplish the task he started. Most of the India is still stuck in ritualistic living. That indicates our failure in propogating the message of Guru Nanak in India (forget abt whole world).

I can tell you with proud that once one Sharmaji told me that he has no problem if Sikhs take control of this country but he will be ashmed if Muslims run affairs of this country.

Just a thot.


----------



## hps62 (Aug 7, 2006)

Dear BRothers 

SSAKAL


First Reinforcement from the Sikh brother is in here to help their Hindu brothers who shall teach  them the  art of  how to hold on to their land  from the  Islamic silent invasion.

Recently there was a call to make UP a Muslim majority state from 30 % to 60 % .

Imagine  the treatment you will get some thing like what Kashmiri pandit get  in the Kashmir valley.

Please remember this is only embedding  to shore up your philosophy and not an substitute to the defence of your own land by you yourself.

Bulk of SIkh are now enjoying a comfortable time  in the western civilization and are not much interested in UP.

So take it as a gift and cherish from the Sikh philosophy.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A Gurdwara in Memory of Bhagat Kabir

Shiromani Gurdwara Parbandak Committee will build a Gurdwara in Gorkhpur, Uttar Pardesh, in memory of Bhagat Kabir in a movement to create monuments of those Bhagats whose Bani is included in Guru Granth Sahib.

The plan was announced by committee president Avtar Singh at a news conference following a meeting of executive committee at Gurdwara Dukhniwaran Sahib. Singh said a five-member the committee was constituted for the purpose of purchasing land at the birthplace of Bhagat Kabir. 


Note: _Report by Gagan Deep Singh, SikhNN, Patiala._ 


love from the Khalsa Brother

hps62


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Oct 3, 2006)

funny

incredibly funny topic


----------



## manmitchera (Oct 13, 2006)

hello( sorry i neeed to post 10 posts b4 i can post a link)


----------

